
Toddlers’ Favorite Toy: The iPhone - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/17/fashion/17TODDLERS.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=all
======
aasarava
For any parents who are interested, a friend just posted about "how to set up
an old iPhone for kids" on a parenting blog I run:
<http://parentingmode.com/stories/how-set-old-iphone-kids>

